

Plan to divide California into 6 states advances - davidbarker
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/plan-to-divide-california-into-6-states-advances/2014/02/20/2d46fc70-9a90-11e3-9900-dd917233cf9c_story.html

======
VLM
"Draper said the smaller governments would be more responsive to the needs of
residents and communities"

Why? I've lived in big states, little states, and now in the middle, and the
possible ratios are quite large, lots bigger than a mere six or so, and I
assure you the DMV in little states didn't love me any more than in
megastates. Or the state revenue dept, or any other.

Individual citizens in the USA don't matter any more unless they're in the
neofeudal overclass, but even for the elite, the only real effect will be
"formerly state wide, now 6-state wide" businesses will have six times the
hassle, six times the election campaign contributions required to obtain
service, six times the paperwork, I'm not seeing an advantage. And again, in
my experience, if anything, big state governments stay "bought" better than
small state governments, or at least there isn't a factor of six gain. Who is
easier to purchase, an Illinois governor all of which have ended up in prison,
or a Wisconsin governor few of which (none? although we're getting real close
now...) have ended up in prison. The big guys are easier to buy, over more
than a factor of six.

